# VM arguments



## hans (21. Aug 2006)

Wie kann ich bei Java Webstart (in der jnlp-Datei) VM Argumente wie .z.B. -Djava.library.path=./lib/windows übergeben?

Danke für die Hilfe.
Hans


----------



## Roar (21. Aug 2006)

im j2se tag im attribut java-vm-args angeben.


----------



## hans (28. Aug 2006)

Es geht leider nicht. :cry: 
Habe mal weiter gesucht.  :### 
java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/javaws/developersguide/syntax.html#resources

da sind -D Argumte nicht aufgeführt. Hat jemand noch eine ander Idee.

Hans


----------



## Roar (28. Aug 2006)

ah, system properties werden mit <property name="key" value="overwritten"/> zugewiesen, steht doch weiter unten..


----------

